# Mmm….eggnog



## TripleLindy (Dec 23, 2022)

Well, it’s not beer or ale, but I wasn’t sure where else to post. Pretty simple recipe:

Ingredients:

4 egg yolks
1/3 cup sugar, plus 1 tablespoon
1 pint whole milk
1 cup heavy cream
3 ounces bourbon (or add to individual servings)
1 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
4 egg whites*


Directions:

Place the egg whites in the bowl of a stand mixer and beat to soft peaks. With the mixer still running gradually add the 1 tablespoon of sugar and beat until stiff peaks form
In the bowl of a stand mixer, beat the egg yolks until they lighten in color. Gradually add the 1/3 cup sugar and continue to beat until it is completely dissolved. Add the milk, cream, bourbon and nutmeg and stir to combine.
Whisk the egg whites into the mixture. Chill and serve








Cheers and Merry Christmas!

Note - I edited the directions to beat the egg whites first. This keeps you from having to wash the bowl and whisk if you do the yolks first. You can’t get any yolk in the egg whites because they won’t whip to peaks if you do.


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 23, 2022)

Great recipe, many thanks!
And Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 23, 2022)

Being lactose intolerant that would absolutely wreck me!


----------



## tbern (Dec 23, 2022)

Merry Christmas to you also and thanks for sharing your recipe!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 23, 2022)

Looks good. But can I bypass the egg whites and etc and just go straight to the bourbon?


Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 23, 2022)

Nice work on posting that, I had no idea what was involved. My wife took off early this morning in search of eggnog for her and our houseguest, three markets later she scored. I'm not leaving the house until after Xmas, tho the weather here is fine. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2022)

Bookmarked & making it for New Years Day breakfast!
Al


----------



## TripleLindy (Dec 23, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Looks good. But can I bypass the egg whites and etc and just go straight to the bourbon?
> 
> 
> Jim


Of course! Might be the best recipe of all! BTW, I actually mixed Bulleit Rye into the eggnog. No way was I going to use my Buffalo Trace, but it made for a better picture.


----------

